# Solved: Windows 10/Microsoft Money 2003



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8162 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 5450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953765 MB, Free - 704239 MB; D: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 304230 MB; E: Total - 98 MB, Free - 83 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DH61CR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Antivirus Avast Internet Security 2015

How can I run Microsoft Money 2003 with Windows 10?


----------



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

When I try to run Money it says I need to reinstall Internet Explorer 6.

1. I don't know if IE6 is compatible with Microsoft Edge.
2. I uninstalled Money and reinstalled it. It was supposed to install IE6 during the reinstall, it didn't!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Microsoft Money 2003* is a very old version and is not compatible with Windows 10.

*Internet Explorer 6* is part of Windows XP.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

It's not the answer I would have liked, but it is what it is. Thank You anyway.


----------

